# The Gift of Fear by Gavin Debecker



## Roland (Oct 24, 2002)

4 chapters in so far.
Great book.
Everything I had heard and then some.
A must read.
If you have not, or are not in the process of reading it, do so.
Really!


                             :soapbox:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 24, 2002)

I've had a copy of that book sitting on my shelf for a year or so.  I've heard a lot of good things about it lately, guess I should get around to reading it.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2002)

And you have not read it yet?

Remind me to smack you.

Anyone wishing to get any books by Gavin DeBecker go to:
http://www.gdbinc.com


----------



## Phil Elmore (Oct 25, 2002)

There is indeed a lot of good material in that book.  DeBecker himself is virulently anti-gun and has bought into the firearms prohibition propaganda wholeheartedly, but I suppose any one of us, growing up with shots fired at our heads by our own parent(s), would be a little irrational where that's concerned.  (Still, it is something to consider.  Self-defense advocates who believe in gun control should be viewed with caution, as there's a very real danger they don't know what they're talking about.)  

His firearms bias aside, the book shines where awareness and mental and emotional preparation are concerned.  It's definitely worth reading.  _Strong on Defense_, by Sanford Strong, is another good one -- and the firearms caveat applies where he is concerned, too.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *And you have not read it yet?
> 
> ...



Oooh Yah,  Like I ever have to remind you to smack me.  :shrug: 

Well as I am a professional procrastinator my usual motto is ...
"Why do today what you can put off til tomorrow, or the day after or the day after."


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Lots of people have recommended this book--is there a more complete review of it somewhere? Is it mostly just about being psychologically ready to fight?


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 14, 2003)

I have read Gift of Fear numerous times, Protecting the Gift about 3 so far.

 Right now I have Fear Less on audio I could never find the book, plus Barns&Noble, one of my hang outs has the audio at 50% off. It deals with Is air travel safe? Are we at risk of chemical or biological weapons attacks?

 It's very good and goes into some things about sept 11, that most didn't know before and the actions of the passengers of flight 93 has made it unlikely of such an air attack again.

 Once people on that flight found out what was really going on via cell phones to loved ones, They knew that staying calm and cooperating would not insure there safety. They fought back and saved countless lives while sacrificing ther own. That flight sent a message that people will fight back and the terrorist know it.

The book offers specific recommendations for improving the security of our nation and ourselves. 

 Without the media hype and hysteria that does more harm than good. Thats one of this books biggests points to bring you facts not fear.


----------

